# Bloatware Removal List...



## DXjunkie

So you've been wondering... "What is Bloatware?" Or, "What can I remove without damaging the system or ROM?"
First off, you take responsibility for your own actions! Always do a back-up (Nandroid)!!! Before you attempt anything! 2ndly, study, ask questions, and learn from others mistakes, but you will make your own anyway, and learn more.

Here are the "safe-to-remove" bloatware list... (when in doubt, freeze it first, and see if it's possible removal may effect your GNOTE; then remove if not .


----------



## DXjunkie

Bloatware is extra stuff that you probably won't use that takes up memory space! Usually it's APK's that the carrier, or manufacturer has installed. And unless you are unlocked and rooted, you're pretty much stuck with :-( 
Much thanks to those who have developed ways around this! (I use Titanium Back-up Pro, and TWRP
Note: if you want to keep the lock screen weather, do not delete the weather Daemon and Yahoo news/finance. All three seem to be needed for this.


----------



## dlsolo

Thanks for hooking us up with this info. Definitely helpful.

Sent from the future using a flux capacitor


----------



## DXjunkie

Oh yeah!


----------



## markyoung04

Got my new baby last night and was up until 2 am unlocking and rooting it and playing around - have a bunch of stuff frozen with Titanium but this will really help me clear things out thanks man!


----------



## DXjunkie

You betcha! I did delete all of these in the screenshots. Nothing was effected but the memory size  ...

UPDATE: I did loose "lock screen weather". Keep "weather daemon" and both Yahoo news and finance for this reason.


----------

